# Blocking



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

A mod told me that I could "Block" a member and not see the threads they start.

I have put the person on "Ignore" and although I no longer see their individual posts, all the threads they have started are still visible on the Active Topics and individual forum lists.

I need help locating the "Block" function the mod mentioned.

Thank you!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I was wrong. Blocking & ignoring are the same thing. So it does not hide the threads.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks. Too bad.


----------

